# National Geographic's "Lost Treasures"



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Nat Geo Mines Its Unpublished Archives for Precious Gems*



_Along with earning a reputation for publishing some of the world’s finest photojournalism over the years, National Geographic has accrued a backlog of unpublished photos as vast as the Kalahari. To mark the Yellow Box’s 125th birthday this year, its editors launched a Tumblr to highlight some of its otherwise forgotten images.

Found is Nat Geo’s productivity-killing photostream, drawn from its sprawling archive of unpublished vintage prints.

“If we haven’t seen them, it’s likely that they aren’t known outside the offices of National Geographic,” says Web Barr, the young designer at Nat Geo who conceived of Found. “Figuring out a way to ‘lift the veil’ even a little bit was something I was determined to do.”_​


(NatGeo Found via Wired)


----------

